# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Konvertoni USB tende nga 1GB ne 2GB

## arbanis

Hapi 1
Formato me FAT.

Hapi 2
Hap kete file e cila gjendet ne arkiv "1_gb_to_2_gb.exe"

Hapi 3
Gjej usb tende 1GB ne listen e ketyre drive

----------


## arbanis

Hapi 4
Kliko ne  FIX

Hapi 5
Kliko OK

Hapi 6
Perseri OK

----------


## arbanis

Hapi 7
Edhe nje her ok,hiqe usb dhe fute perseri ne USB port dhe perfundon


Vemendje ! 
Funksionon vetem ne ato USB qe jan 1GB dhe jo ne ato me pak ose me shum se 1GB
Dhe Downloadoje Programin pa Program nuk mundesh ta konvertoni 

Shkarko Programin Ketu 

Tuto By: Ck.HaCk and thebl@ckpirat

----------


## valdetshala

Nëse mund te kopjosh ne atë USB (te konvertuar sipas teje) mbi 1 Gb Skedarë atëherë sony kompania po dhuronte shpërblim !!!!!!!!!
ja edhe linku per shperblim  www.perdorlogjiken.com

----------


## arbanis

ahuahuahhauhauhuah ti tregon se nuk di asgje mbi boten e informatikes 
Cilet jan ata njerez qe mund ti gjejn te gjitha dobesit e nje programi ?

----------


## valdetshala

Nëse ti mund te kopjosh skedar me kapacitet përmbi 1 GB ne ate USB te modifikuar vërtetona këtu. Sepse ti qenke ai qe ka gjetur dobësitë e Prodhuesve me te mëdhenj te USB Flash Disqeve.

----------


## Force-Intruder

O femi i lumtur...e ke provu ndonjehere kete idotesi? Psh te provosh te kopjosh me shume se 1 gb ne ate flash disk?

Apo gjej budalleqe ne internet e posto ketu?
Do me be edhe bythzgjuarin ti...

----------


## arbanis

> O femi i lumtur...e ke provu ndonjehere kete idotesi? Psh te provosh te kopjosh me shume se 1 gb ne ate flash disk?
> 
> Apo gjej budalleqe ne internet e posto ketu?
> Do me be edhe bythzgjuarin ti...


O prapambetsia e informatikes ik ore **** si flet pa ditur. E ke provuar ti ?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sipas kesaj llogjikes tende, po ta formatoj menderen tende me kete program arrij te te fus nje tren nga mbrapa apo jo?

Une them qe jo... kthehu ta provojme! Ishalla del llafi jot edhe hyn  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## valdetshala

> Sipas kesaj llogjikes tende, po ta formatoj menderen tende me kete program arrij te te fus nje tren nga mbrapa apo jo?
> 
> Une them qe jo... kthehu ta provojme! Ishalla del llafi jot edhe hyn


hahahahhahahahhahahah  jam duke qeshur me zë te larte edhe pse jam vetëm ne dhome. lol  :Mos:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> hahahahhahahahhahahah  jam duke qeshur me zë te larte edhe pse jam vetëm ne dhome. lol


Po cfare ti them une ketij hackerit te ri...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arbanis

ik ore shko fryj dashit ne prapanic dhe ndoshta do ja ndrejtosh briret.




> Po cfare ti them une ketij hackerit te ri...


auahuauha hackerit auhauhauhauha

----------


## Force-Intruder

Boll qeshe sikur te ka ngel ne fyt...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

PO ta formatojme 5 here me kte menyre marrim nji flesh 32 gb?? looool
E vetmja gje interesante te kjo teme eshte ky file 1_gb_to_2_gb.exe , qe kush e di ca virusi do jete.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> PO ta formatojme 5 here me kte menyre marrim nji flesh 32 gb?? looool
> E vetmja gje interesante te kjo teme eshte ky file 1_gb_to_2_gb.exe , qe kush e di ca virusi do jete.


Ket e nxori nje kompani kineze per ca probleme qe pati me ca flashe te veta. Keta kujtuan se u lirua.

Po kur nuk ke degju ndonjehere ca eshte EEPROM, normal qe te duket mrekullira keto idiotesi edhe u beson.

Jo po te formatoj RAM-in e kompjuterit tim edhe ta bej nga 1 gb ne 2 gb.

----------


## Troyan.

hehe, lol kjo eshte idiotesia me e madhe qe e kam lexuar ne forumin e Informatikes ne fsh  :buzeqeshje: .
Me bere me qesh me te madhe faliminderit plak.

----------


## drague

E kam ram-in 1gb  mund ta bej 2gb.

ps vetem per ekspertet.danke

----------


## Troyan.

> E kam ram-in 1gb  mund ta bej 2gb.
> 
> ps vetem per ekspertet.danke


Po mundesh, ndiq hapat me larte shume bukur e ka spjeguar hackeri eksperti.  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Edhe une ne fakt desha te pyesja...

Kam nje tigan qe du ta formatoj e ta bej tepsi...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Ket e nxori nje kompani kineze per ca probleme qe pati me ca flashe te veta. Keta kujtuan se u lirua.
> 
> Po kur nuk ke degju ndonjehere ca eshte EEPROM, normal qe te duket mrekullira keto idiotesi edhe u beson.
> 
> Jo po te formatoj RAM-in e kompjuterit tim edhe ta bej nga 1 gb ne 2 gb.


Tani nuk e kuptoj , problemi ka qene se flashet 2 gb njiheshin nga pc si 1 gb?
Se me duket cik si e pamundur qe nje kujtese fizike si eeprom te dyfishohet nga programe.

----------

